# Nipple, 131, Elbow, and Spur this past Friday



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

April and I headed out Friday to see if we could find her first billfish. Kinda nasty on the way out, but it layed down once we were lines in at the Nipple. Trolled to the 131, down to the Elbow, and a big loop out towards the Spur and back. Water was nice, very little bait and nothing to really fish. We got skunked, but had a great day! We will get on them next time!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the report, most people only report good trips, but as we all know you have to take the bad with the good! Tight lines!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good try Mickey, Last week we trolled most of the way from the rigs back to Destin and only had one white bite. I really thought we would put a wahoo or two in the boat but it was not to be. We did get 3 dolphin and a blue at the rigs. Looks like the fishing is better West. Plus all the yellowfins you want. I fished 5 days last week and the fishing was way better down west.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The season def. has an ending and maybe you have found it, but it still feels good to be out there when the sun is shining and the seas are calm. Glad you were able to get out.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Good try Mickey, Last week we trolled most of the way from the rigs back to Destin and only had one white bite. I really thought we would put a wahoo or two in the boat but it was not to be. We did get 3 dolphin and a blue at the rigs. Looks like the fishing is better West. Plus all the yellowfins you want. I fished 5 days last week and the fishing was way better down west.


Gonna hit the rigs shortly Delynn just a matter of the right weather window. There are fish to be had, just a matter of getting a bait in front of em!

Robert I think you may have a point about the season winding down, but hey it is worth it to just enjoy being out there, like you said.


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

A bad day of fishing beats any day of work! Thanks for the report!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Have had plenty of those days but you have to be out there to get a bite! I have to get out there soon I need some hoo for the freezer.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the 131? ANy idea on numbers/description? 

Thanks,

Pan


----------

